# Where do you draw a line?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey bro, times are hard all over, unless you want to travel. That's a bene of the brotherhood, you can go where you want, and even if you don't want, you can. Are those working buddies of yours getting more than $12/hr.? I did non-union for a long time, they want you to know everything, but don't want to pay, and I found that a lot of the guy's I worked underdidn't know as much as me, but were there forever. Hang in there, I've been off most of the year, but so have a lot of others, but it seems to be breaking, we have a few solar power plants in the pipe, but the governmental red tape is a real buzz kill.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

headrec said:


> Is there a positive future I can be working for in the union or is it time to be realistic and move on?


Move on to ......... what?

If you have options for work, I'd explore them. The need for electricians will never go away, the problem right now is we don't need as many as we have and we won't need this many for a while to come (if ever).


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Move on to ......... what?
> 
> If you have options for work, I'd explore them. The need for electricians will never go away, the problem right now is we don't need as many as we have and we won't need this many for a while to come (if ever).


 
Most 3rd world crapholes don't have a need for very many electricians.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Most 3rd world crapholes don't have a need for very many electricians.


We are a long way from 3rd world status, but I get your point.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> We are a long way from 3rd world status, but I get your point.


 

We are well on our way. Our economy and distribution of wealth is looking more like a 3rd world craphole everyday.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You need to weigh your options and only you can make the best decision for yourself.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

headrec said:


> Hey
> 
> Layoffs tend to be a typical thing in the union setting from what I've noticed, especially due to the economy as of late. How is everyone dealing with it?
> 
> ...





> my unemployment benefits makes anything short of a good paying job not worth it.


You are suposed to be looking for a job every week.
When you report every week that you are looking for work to get a check and you are just milking the system. then you are committing a crime..:no:

Its funny when your unemployment benefits run out all of a sudden you will find a job.:laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

So you might be out of work till May? Welcome to construction. My advice is to stick out the apprenticeship. Get your JW card then see how it's working for you.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

headrec said:


> my unemployment benefits makes anything short of a good paying job not worth it. I rather work for my money but when it's costing me more to work then not work I have to be realistic.
> ?


Realistic is taking that low paying job and quit taking welfare to not work. :no:


----------



## ousoonerfan3 (Jun 29, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> You are suposed to be looking for a job every week.
> When you report every week that you are looking for work to get a check and you are just milking the system. then you are committing a crime..:no:
> 
> Its funny when your unemployment benefits run out all of a sudden you will find a job.:laughing:


If he is union, he is probably exempt from job searching, at least thats how it works here. If you are on the books, you fulfill the job search requirement.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You are suposed to be looking for a job every week.
> When you report every week that you are looking for work to get a check and you are just milking the system. then you are committing a crime..:no:
> 
> Its funny when your unemployment benefits run out all of a sudden you will find a job.:laughing:



You know what's really funny? Watching a guy talk really, really passionately about something he is so dead set certain on only to know he couldn't be further from right.:laughing:



Let me learn you something right quick, did you know that signing a hiring halls book as a union member satisfies the "looking for work" requirement.

Now stop talking out your rear, it sounds muffled sitting up there on your high horse.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You are suposed to be looking for a job every week.
> When you report every week that you are looking for work to get a check and you are just milking the system. then you are committing a crime..:no:
> 
> Its funny when your unemployment benefits run out all of a sudden you will find a job.:laughing:



Another thing, weren't you participating in an earlier thread about cheating on your taxes because you don't agree with them??? 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/taxes-something-you-all-should-read-20153/index2/#post366759


:laughing: Your a fraud :thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Harry means well, he just does alot of walking backwards on his hands.

Bad breath, if you know what I mean. :blink:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Listen kid,

Coming here looking for help, is like Princess Leia hugging up on the Hut's Nuts. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Harry means well, he just does alot of walking backwards on his hands.
> 
> Bad breath, if you know what I mean. :blink:


I like Harry.

There's this slow kid down the street from me that's always real helpful. He's always offering to shovel the snow, bring up the trash cans, or rake the leaves, it's just that he's real annoying because he's always offering to help when the chore is finished already.

I dunno, he just kinda reminds me of what Harry must be like.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Harry reminds me of that kid who'd keep repeating insults and I'd say, 'I know you are, but what am I?' With each passing the kid gets more frustrated and turns red, it's like, he just doesn't get it. :laughing:


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

2phase5wire said:


> I like Harry.
> 
> There's this slow kid down the street from me that's always real helpful. He's always offering to shovel the snow, bring up the trash cans, or rake the leaves, it's just that he's real annoying because he's always offering to help when the chore is finished already.
> 
> I dunno, he just kinda reminds me of what Harry must be like.





miller_elex said:


> Harry reminds me of that kid who'd keep repeating insults and I'd say, 'I know you are, but what am I?' With each passing the kid gets more frustrated and turns red, it's like, he just doesn't get it. :laughing:



So the basic consensus is, Harry's a tard' :thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

2phase5wire said:


> I like Harry.
> 
> There's this slow kid down the street from me that's always real helpful. He's always offering to shovel the snow, bring up the trash cans, or rake the leaves, it's just that he's real annoying because he's always offering to help when the chore is finished already.
> 
> I dunno, he just kinda reminds me of what Harry must be like.





miller_elex said:


> Harry reminds me of that kid who'd keep repeating insults and I'd say, 'I know you are, but what am I?' With each passing the kid gets more frustrated and turns red, it's like, he just doesn't get it. :laughing:





2phase5wire said:


> So the basic consensus is, Harry's a tard' :thumbup:


That sums it up!:yes:


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> That sums it up!:yes:



Poor Harry.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

2phase5wire said:


> So the basic consensus is, Harry's a tard' :thumbup:





miller_elex said:


> That sums it up!:yes:


Like you two are perfectly normal :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Another thing, weren't you participating in an earlier thread about cheating on your taxes because you don't agree with them???
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/taxes-something-you-all-should-read-20153/index2/#post366759
> 
> ...


 
Really ok slickvic277 ... I stand by all my posts, have i been proved wrong on some of them? i sure have...

I run my own business by my self ..

When i get work i get payed..and i pay the taxes to support layabouts that just think they are entitled to somthing they did not earn in any way shape or form..

The OP states that he is not looking for a job because the ones avalable don't pay as much as his UI check.. 

When i dont get work i don't get Unlimited UI checks In fact i don't get any..But i still have to pay taxes to pay for layabouts that think they are entitled to their own survival off the backs of others

so slickvic277 if thats the way you live this is how i fell about it..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Poor Harry.


 He stinks..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> ...slickvic277...


I heard that guy likes men. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> So the basic consensus is, Harry's a tard' :thumbup:


 Your spelling is bad its republtard not tard.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I heard that guys likes men. :laughing:


 Ya Millers avitar says alott:laughing:


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Really ok slickvic277 ... I stand by all my posts, have i been proved wrong on some of them? i sure have...
> 
> I run my own business by my self ..
> 
> ...


Is this your lame attempt to justify your hypocrisy.
Knock it off and pay your taxes. Remember, Uncle Sam is watching.
Who's this Slickvic277 guy anyways? You seem really pissed at him.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Your spelling is bad its republtard not tard.:laughing:


Is there a difference?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Harry means well, he just does alot of walking backwards on his hands.
> 
> Bad breath, if you know what I mean. :blink:


It's good exersise you should try it some time like when you get out of your toyota peeon you can walk backwards on your hands to cash your UI check..:laughing:

Bad breath i use Cool mint LISTERINE It kills germs that can cause bad breath& Gingivitis:laughing:

I could go for a shot of GIN right now..:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Is there a difference?


 Yes your a libtard .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Is this your lame attempt to justify your hypocrisy.
> Knock it off and pay your taxes. Remember, Uncle Sam is watching.
> Who's this Slickvic277 guy anyways? You seem really pissed at him.


No its his hypocrisy:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ousoonerfan3 said:


> If he is union, he is probably exempt from job searching, at least thats how it works here. If you are on the books, you fulfill the job search requirement.


 Well it should not work that way ,,and why should union guys be exempt when non union have to look for work..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I think Harry's all right, even though I violently disagree with him about... well, just about everything :laughing: Point in case:



HARRY304E said:


> i pay the taxes to support layabouts that just think they are entitled to somthing they did not earn in any way shape or form..


They are entitled to it. Legislation says so. So everyone out of work is a layabout? Nationwide unemployment is at like 9% or something... that's pretty high. I highly doubt that all those people are unemployed just because they like it.



> The OP states that he is not looking for a job because the ones avalable don't pay as much as his UI check..


Makes sense to me.

I've been on unemployment before and it f**king sucks. I like working. Sitting at home jobless makes me feel like a worthless piece of s**t. I'm sure there are plenty of other hardworking people out there that feel the exact same way, including the OP. But I have a family and as long as the unemployment benefits can pay the bills until I can get going again, then it's worth it to me to keep my family happy. Getting a minimum wage job and thus negating my unemployment just because some people don't accept that in a modern society, there's no reason we need to let people live in poverty isn't an option.



> When i dont get work i don't get Unlimited UI checks In fact i don't get any..But i still have to pay taxes to pay for layabouts that think they are entitled to their own survival off the backs of others


So a guy gets laid off through no fault of his own. It was an economic decision his employer was forced to make. So this guy is now jobless and (possibly) has a family to support. He can either 1) Draw unemployment and at least maintain a reasonable household until an opportunity at his approximate skill level opens up, *or* 2) Get a minimum wage McJob and be forced to move to the meth-ridden trailer park because now that he's jobless he's a leech feeding off the taxpayers and doesn't even deserve a bucket to s**t in.

F**k that.



HARRY304E said:


> Well it should not work that way ,,and why should union guys be exempt when non union have to look for work..


The union guys have a nationwide network of Locals, each with a set of out-of-work lists that all members are equally eligible to sign on a first-come, first-serve basis. If you feel like taking a road trip you can sign the books in several locals, thereby increasing the likelihood that you'll get a call to work. That's satisfactory enough to most state governments as far as job-seeking while on unemployment goes. If the non-union guys don't like looking for work when they get laid off, maybe they should join the union and sign the books!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Harry reminds me of that kid who'd keep repeating insults and I'd say, 'I know you are, but what am I?' With each passing the kid gets more frustrated and turns red, it's like, he just doesn't get it. :laughing:


 




And then he grew up to be a smug, repulsive little man.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You are suposed to be looking for a job every week.
> When you report every week that you are looking for work to get a check and you are just milking the system. then you are committing a crime..:no:
> 
> Its funny when your unemployment benefits run out all of a sudden you will find a job.:laughing:


Not true,
If you are on the book, that is enough. Hang in there and get your yellow ticket. The unemployment insurance is part of your compensation. Use it when you need it. That is what it was designed to do.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes your a libtard .:laughing:


Nope. I'm a normal person. I'm in the center, some things I lean to the left on and others to the right.
I know that's hard for the neocons to understand.



HARRY304E said:


> No its his hypocrisy


Uh, how?



HARRY304E said:


> Well it should not work that way ,,and why should union guys be exempt when non union have to look for work..


Their not exempt. I would try to explain this to you, again but you can't see through your rush limbaugh blinders.



doubleoh7 said:


> And then he grew up to be a smug, repulsive little man.


I invented a new word to describe him, Neocontractor.



jrannis said:


> Not true,
> If you are on the book, that is enough. Hang in there and get your yellow ticket. The unemployment insurance is part of your compensation. Use it when you need it. That is what it was designed to do.


That's what about three different people said to him already but Harry doesn't seem to get it.




Don't look so blue Harry,









:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Op Stated that there are Electrical jobs out there but they don't pay as much as his UI checks..

1. When your unemployed you are supposed to be looking for a job that is what the checks are for to help you find a job..

2.The checks are not there so he can sit at home till may waiting for the Union to call him back
Yup thats a great so they call him back in may gets fired six weeks later do to lack of work so they tell him we will have more work next jan just wait till then.
What Great way to do the apprenticeship .

Instead he could take an available job today so he can continue learning his trade WORKING instead of sitting.

I hope the OP comes to his scenses leaves the UNION And gets a job with an EC so he can learn the the Electrical trade......Instead of when is coffee break, when is lunch, when is after noon break, when can we go home


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Nope. I'm a normal person. I'm in the center, some things I lean to the left on and others to the right.
> I know that's hard for the neocons to understand.
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to Bed!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Not true,
> If you are on the book, that is enough. Hang in there and get your yellow ticket. The unemployment insurance is part of your compensation. Use it when you need it. That is what it was designed to do.


 
But that is part of trhe problem, the system IS NOT INSURANCE, it is an unfunded system at this point and some areadding to bleeding the tax revenue away from other prrograms. I am all for helping workers, but extension after extension? Get a job, not enough money get two jobs. 

There are jobs to be had, NOT THE BEST JOBS, but a job.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> The Op Stated that there are Electrical jobs out there but they don't pay as much as his UI checks..
> 
> 1. When your unemployed you are supposed to be looking for a job that is what the checks are for to help you find a job..
> 
> ...



Dude you make the lamest arguments ever.

In all reality he won't be out of work to long being an apprentice. After he top's out it will be up to him if he's employable or not. (this depends how hard he works as an apprentice). 

Now about leaving the Union, that's a decision that some have made BUT most join and stay for life, wonder why that is?

My local has high unemployment right now yet a few thousand apply for the apprenticeship every year. Care to explain that?

Harry in your profile it says your 50 years old. Your posts make you come off MUCH, MUCH younger.

This argument is old, smell ya later.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

brian john said:


> But that is part of trhe problem, the system IS NOT INSURANCE, it is an unfunded system at this point and some areadding to bleeding the tax revenue away from other prrograms. I am all for helping workers, but extension after extension? Get a job, not enough money get two jobs.
> 
> There are jobs to be had, NOT THE BEST JOBS, but a job.



I do agree with this, after a while you gotta do something.
Me I'd be chopping up steak sandwiches and flipping pizzas until I gotta a call to go back.

That's just me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2phase5wire said:


> Dude you make the lamest arguments ever.
> 
> In all reality he won't be out of work to long being an apprentice. After he top's out it will be up to him if he's employable or not. (this depends how hard he works as an apprentice).
> 
> ...


 Ya your right i am 51... but thanks i try to look as young as i can..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey........What's up over in this corner of the world.

I ain't be philosiphizing over in these parts in quite a while.

You miss me?:001_huh:

How much do you union guys put into Unemployement?

5% of your check? 7% ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vic, how you been, man?

How's that cutie pie?:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

go find a job in another area. It is good to learn new things sitting on the pine sucking up benifits is for the dead of soul and mind. The last time I collected UI it was a sick benefit but there was no way it was worth sitting home waiting for the pitence they pay. When the work ran out in the early 90's I drove a truck and worked in a turkey farm I made more money than I did working as a electrician. Here in Canada if you work a couple of days they just prorate your benifit don't they do that in the US?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> go find a job in another area. It is good to learn new things sitting on the pine sucking up benifits is for the dead of soul and mind. The last time I collected UI it was a sick benefit but there was no way it was worth sitting home waiting for the pitence they pay. When the work ran out in the early 90's I drove a truck and worked in a turkey farm I made more money than I did working as a electrician. Here in Canada if you work a couple of days they just prorate your benifit don't they do that in the US?


 
In Illinois, I believe you can make $150 a week and still get the full unemployment check.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

For me and I think most workers in general (could be wrong) sitting home collecting unemployment is tough on the mind and too easy to get in a rut. 

I think it is better for you mentally to get out and work.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> For me and I think most workers in general (could be wrong) sitting home collecting unemployment is tough on the mind and too easy to get in a rut.
> 
> I think it is better for you mentally to get out and work.


 
It is a grind, especially when you HAVE to get a job and nothing is happening. I have been in that position too many times. Many weeks, I would spend 40 plus hours online job searching, mailing resumes, writing cover letters etc. It was a lot of work, and is very depressing when it does not generate phone calls. Being unemployed is a full time job.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> But that is part of trhe problem, the system IS NOT INSURANCE, it is an unfunded system at this point and some areadding to bleeding the tax revenue away from other prrograms. I am all for helping workers, but extension after extension? Get a job, not enough money get two jobs.
> 
> There are jobs to be had, NOT THE BEST JOBS, but a job.


 
The last I heard, there are 6 unemployed people for every available job. And , those are the Federal governments numbers, so it is probably much, much worse. We are in a severe economic depression. 

Brian, look at the numbers, there are only jobs available for a fraction of the unemployed.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't submit a timely response to your rants Harry. Its only because I been working tens.

If it makes you feel better, know that I'd rather be layed up on the couch in a blanket cocoon collecting free money with my license to steal while watching Maury, all on the dole. Nothing is better than watching the reaction on DuShaund's face when he finds out he is NOT the father of Shauneequa's third baby! Harry, you are missing out! Come join the local, and nine-months out of the year we can watch Maury and get FREE money! :thumbup:


----------

